# dooka | Baker21 | Audi A5 Correction



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

dooka was asked to sort the paint out on this A5, which had been subjected to a few automatic and cheap hand washes, which had dulled the paint. The bonnet had also been painted particularly badly and in the wrong colour.

You can also see a final walk around video of this Audi A5 here










This is how this Audi A5 turned up, dull, dirty and in need of a full correction.









*PRE INSPECTION*












































































































*WHEELS*
As per usual, wheels first. Usual arsenal was used, Wheel cleaner, APC, Degreaser, IronX , Tardis tar remover, a selection of brushes and a dooka wheel woollie.

I do find that black powder coated wheels do tend to dull over time. These had. A chemical clean and polish brings them back up after a good clean.
It is hard to see IronX working on black wheels, but you can the the IronX washing away in the penultimate picture.


























































































































































*PRE WASH | WASH | DECONTAMINATION*
Once the wheels had beed detailed, it was time to pre wash, wash and decontaminate this Audi A5.

I went around the car with APC, Degreaser and a selection of detailing brushes to clean all the little areas that most people usually miss while cleaning.

Once all the little areas had been dealt with, this A5 was sprayed a citrus degreaser, then rinsed and then sprayed with AS fallout re rinsed foamed and washed.

After washing, this A5 was de-tarred with Tardis and then clayed to remove any left over embedded fallout in/on the paint.












































































































































































*CORRECTION*
After being dried, it was time to see what laid ahead on this correction. Paint readings were taken, now someone has machined this car before, the ranges were crazy, from 68 microns to over 800. Pad and polish combinations were trailed to see what would be needed. Phantom Black Audis have a rock solid clear coat, which can be a right pain to correct.

Masked most of the car up, the rest was masked as we went a long. Simon joined in on this detail during the refining stage.

The bonnet was in a real mess, over 800 microns, a different colour, VW Balsalt Black we think, block marks, just a mess, unfortunately my [email protected] cam doesn't pic up detail to well.












































































































































































*THE FINISHING TOUCHES*
After the correction and refining stages were complete, it was time to finish of all the other little details that make a detail a detail.
Door shuts were cleaned and sealed with Prime Strong, rubber seals coated with Gummi Pfledge and the paint was sealed with Menzerna Power Lock and topped with Swissvax Best of Show.


















































































*A FEW AFTERS*


















































































Hope you enjoyed this write, as per usual, Comments and questions welcome.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice car, great work.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a real nice car, really like the wheels on those, set the car off very well.

The car looks brilliant after the correction process.

Welldone guys, i enjoyed reading this one, and admiring the car alot.

The bonnet on the car, does have a slight blue tint to it, just like the honda nighthawk black, i might be wrong, but either way the correction is outstanding.

Have a great week.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work Rob. Did you have any issues with ironx getting on the painted calipers? Using it on my vrs last week it got onto my red factory painted calipers and they are now Matt not gloss.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Foam edging, man after my own heart but expensive mate....

Nice work though matey....


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work team Dooka.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work Dooka Duo what a mess that bonnet was:doublesho


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Reflectology said:


> Foam edging, man after my own heart but expensive mate....
> 
> Nice work though matey....


Is that to stop polish dust getting in?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing work btw guys. Mean looking motor. :argie:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Reflectology said:


> Foam edging, man after my own heart but expensive mate....
> 
> Nice work though matey....


Well worth it though I think.......:thumb:



PaulN said:


> Is that to stop polish dust getting in?


Sure is Paul, classic bodyshop idea........


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning work..


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------

